# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Just noticed the following:http://www.anguillian.com/article/articleview/3857/1/135/Two americans have been fighting over the ownership of Cap Juluca, valued between $120 and $160 million, and now the

## Petri

Just noticed the following:

http://www.anguillian.com/article/ar...ew/3857/1/135/

Two americans have been fighting over the ownership of Cap Juluca, valued between $120 and $160 million, and now the government of Anguilla wants to acquire the property to fix things.  The news article says that the property is in serious need of repair.  I don't know the background but if the property is loosing it's touch, they need to do something fast before the customer go elsewhere and it will takes years to lure them back.

----------


## Peter NJ

CJ has a very loyal following,they will always have their regulars..Its needed a facelift for a while now,IMO...Word on the street,is the GOVT is gonna take control..Have you stayed at CJ? What a killer spot..St Barts would give its left arm for the beach its on,Maundays Bay..

----------


## Petri

> Have you stayed at CJ? What a killer spot..St Barts would give its left arm for the beach its on,Maundays Bay..



We haven't stayed there -- too expensive as we've been to Anguilla only between christmas and new year and we don't like to feel like in a resort(*.  However we've had dinner/lunch there on several occasions, reasonably good for Anguilla, not our favourite though, and doesn't compare with St. Barths.

The beach is definetly one of the best, if not the best in the region.  Calm and well protected.  Anguilla actually has public beach policy so everyone can visit it.

*) we've done that only once, at Roayl Palm in Mauritius several years ago.  The place had such a superb food that we didn't feel like leaving the place, and it's a relatively small place.  French kitchen with fresh ingredients from a tropical island and the sea, you just can't beat it.  We did walk to the nearest food store for still water, though.  Royal Palm is the only place we could actually go back to for just the food.

----------

